# JB usb mode



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

I cannot get windows (7) to copy over the updated JB rom to my phone. Is this possibly an issue with JB?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It's probably an issue with a driver or how finicky MTP is.


----------

